# wie kann ich ins gehäuse löcher bohren oder schneiden.



## Mark728 (19. Februar 2009)

*wie kann ich ins gehäuse löcher bohren oder schneiden.*

hab vom chase modding keine ahnung.

mein pc
http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-34252&nmerk=231010

das problem das ich habe ist das der lüftzer vom netzteil den kühler der cpu anbläst.
zwischen beiden ist nur 1 cm platz.
also dreh ich einfach das netzteil um und las die luft nach oben entweichen.

aber da ist ja noch das gehäuse im weg.
was meint ihr soll ich da oben ins gehäuse luftlöcher reinbohren?
oder soll ich ein großes loch ausschneiden oder sägen?


----------



## HanFred (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: wie kann ich ins gehäuse löcher bohren oder schneiden.*

kannst du machen, warum auch nicht.
aber bau erst die hardware aus, sonst: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=601&tid=1708218&x=47


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: wie kann ich ins gehäuse löcher bohren oder schneiden.*



			
				Mark728 am 19.02.2009 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> das problem das ich habe ist das der lüftzer vom netzteil den kühler der cpu anbläst.



 

Das glaub ich eher nicht !


----------



## HanFred (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: wie kann ich ins gehäuse löcher bohren oder schneiden.*



			
				Eol_Ruin am 19.02.2009 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Mark728 am 19.02.2009 13:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stimmt, der zieht eher luft an und bläst sie hinten raus.


----------



## Succer (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: wie kann ich ins gehäuse löcher bohren oder schneiden.*

Guck nochmal nach, ich würde eher sagen, dass das NT die Luft da ANSAUGT und nach hinten raus bläst..


----------



## Mark728 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: wie kann ich ins gehäuse löcher bohren oder schneiden.*



			
				Succer am 19.02.2009 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Guck nochmal nach, ich würde eher sagen, dass das NT die Luft da ANSAUGT und nach hinten raus bläst..



jo stimmt der saugt die an.
aber noch mal zu gehäuse.
bohren, schneiden, sägen,
was würdet ihr machen?


----------



## der-jo (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: wie kann ich ins gehäuse löcher bohren oder schneiden.*



			
				Mark728 am 19.02.2009 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Succer am 19.02.2009 13:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kommt auch die stelle und das Material an.
Wenn es massiv ist, nimm ne Bohrer und ne leichte Bohrmaschine.

Wenns nur Alu Blech ist, gehts mit ner scharfen Blechschere ganz gut, und ohne fiese Ränder, wie sie beim sägen entstehen.


----------



## noxious (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: wie kann ich ins gehäuse löcher bohren oder schneiden.*



			
				Mark728 am 19.02.2009 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> was würdet ihr machen?


Das Netzteil einfach richtigherum einbauen -> mit dem Lüfter nach unten.
Was in 99% der PCs ist kann nicht so verkehrt sein.


----------



## Maschine311 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: wie kann ich ins gehäuse löcher bohren oder schneiden.*



			
				noxious am 19.02.2009 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Mark728 am 19.02.2009 14:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du Blech bearbeiten willst, egal ob Bohren, Dremeln, Flexen oder ect. dann ist es am besten wenn du so kleine Kanthölzer oder massive Bretter darunter klemmst, um den Blech mehr stabilität zu verschaffen. Dadurch liegt es bei der bearbeitung ruhiger und es franzt nicht so aus, ausserdem ist es schonender für das Werkzeug.


----------



## moskitoo (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: wie kann ich ins gehäuse löcher bohren oder schneiden.*

http://www.gildemeister.com/de,fraesmaschinen,dmu

Dort sollte man etwas finden. 

Falls der Geldbeutel bzw der Platz etwas eingeschränkt ist, würde ich eine Stichsäge mit Metallblatt empfehlen. Allerdings musst du das Blech  gut befestigen und das so kurz wie möglich von der Schnittkante entfernt, das es sonst übel vibriert.
Danach schöne mit der Feile die Kanten glätten und entgraten. 

ABER: Im Normalfall musst du gar nichts ausschneiden, da der 120er Lüfter  hinten die Abwärme des Prozessors aus dem Tower befördern sollte. Das Netzteil wird schon noch genug luft bekommen. Ich seh da ehrlich gesagt kein "Modder-Bedarf".


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (2. April 2009)

*AW: wie kann ich ins gehäuse löcher bohren oder schneiden.*

Tach,

also ich hab mit nen Dremel und kleinen Trennscheiben gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Mit ein wenig Übung und Fingespitzengefühl bekommst Du auch Kurven und Kleine Radien hin.

MfG


----------

